# [KVM/OVZ] MyRSK.com - Sexy $7 Deals, FREE FTP+DNS! [DE/US/UK/CZ]



## rsk

MyRSK webhosting solutions has entered the budget vps market since over a year now (globally). However, we have been providing webhosting solutions since 2009 locally - in Dubai for young entrepreneurs and startup companies. We are currently holding strong with many, many happy clients 
 

Just a gentle reminder: *NO PUBLIC TORRENTING, SPAMMING, AND OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES ALLOWED!*

 
These are special deals, tailor made for our first offer on VPSBoard, we hope you like them!
 
Guess what ? .. *5 days money back guarantee, no BS*
 
*2048VZCZ - Czech Republic - OpenVZ*
------------------
2048MB RAM - Free additional 2048MB = Total 4GB! // open a support ticket after order!
200GB HD - Free additional 200GB = Total 400GB! // open a support ticket after order!
2000GB Bandwidth - Free additional 2000GB = Total 4000GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $7/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard7*
[ORDER]
 
*1024GIGDE - Germany - OpenVZ*
------------------
1024MB RAM - Free additional 3096MB = Total 4GB!!!! // open a support ticket after order!
100GB HD - Free additional 100GB = Total 200GB! // open a support ticket after order!
1000GB Bandwidth
1gb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $7/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard7*
[ORDER]
 
*1024KVMATL - Atlanta, USA - KVM*
------------------
1024MB RAM - Free additional 1GB = Total 2GB! [First 3 orders!] // open a support ticket after order!
60GB HD - Free additional 40GB = Total 100GB! // open a support ticket after order!
1000GB Bandwidth - Free additional 1000GB = Total 2000GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$15/month $7/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard7*
[ORDER]
 
 
*512KVMUK - Coventry, UK - KVM*
------------------
512MB RAM - Free additional 512MB = Total 1GB! [First 5 orders!] // open a support ticket after order!
20GB HD 
500GB Bandwidth - Free additional 1000GB = Total 1500GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$15/month $7/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard7*
[ORDER]
 
 
 
*We DO NOT allow (not limited to) :*
Phishing
Hacking
Port Scanning
P*rn*graphy (of any kind)
IRC Bots
Spam
Proxy
Nulled Scripts
 
*Datacenter Information and test files : *http://myrsk.com/network.php
 
 
*For queries or support please submit a ticket* *:* http://myrsk.com/whmcs/submitticket.php
 
*Addons: *
DirectAdmin = $6/month
 
My warmest regards,
R. Alkhaili
www.myrsk.com


----------



## TheHackBox

Wow. Amazing Deals!


----------



## rsk

Well, we ought to start somewhere. And since we just hopped on the vpsboard "cool bus", we are bringing really good deals for our first listing


----------



## dynweb

The Germany server is in Frankfurt or D


----------



## rsk

Hello,

This is our Frankurt plans. If you want dusseldorf, I can offer you the following

*2048VZDE - Dus, DE - OpenVZ*
------------------
2048MB RAM - Free additional 2048MB = Total 4GB!
200GB HD 
2000GB Bandwidth 
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21++/month $10/month only! 

Regards


----------



## ztec

Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## rsk

ztec said:


> Does anyone have experience with them?


We have been running for over a year. You can see some comments from our last deal at LEB : http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/myrsk-7month-2048mb-kvm-vps-in-atlanta-usa/


----------



## muhiddin

hi , what Windows OS offer ?

thanks ~

im interest *1024KVMATL - Atlanta, USA - KVM*

this package how many vCPU core ?

will i get 2GB ram if i order ?


----------



## rsk

muhiddin said:


> hi , what Windows OS offer ?
> 
> thanks ~
> 
> im interest *1024KVMATL - Atlanta, USA - KVM*
> 
> this package how many vCPU core ?
> 
> will i get 2GB ram if i order ?


We have the Windows 2008 and 2012 templates, on trial, you provide own license.

They have 2vCPU cores. The first 3 orders have the double ram deal. After that it will be 1GB, to get additional 1GB of RAM it will cost $3.

Regards


----------



## Novacha

It seems your German IP does not return any packets? Also, are _private _proxies and VPNs allowed? Also, is the $3 per 1GB of RAM the same in all locations?


----------



## rsk

alterarch said:


> It seems your German IP does not return any packets?


Which IP are you testing? Some of the IPs at our network page aren't in use. It needs to be updated.



alterarch said:


> Also, are private proxies and VPNs allowed?


Yes, they are allowed. Legal of course.



alterarch said:


> Also, is the $3 per 1GB of RAM the same in all locations?


For KVM and for that deal only it is $3/1GB (max 1gb additional per vps). For openVZ (all locations) we are currently also running the following deals (the below promotions are for openVZ only)


-Purchase additional 1024MB of guaranteed RAM for only $4.00/month
-Purchase additional 2048MB of guaranteed RAM for only $6.00/month
-Purchase additional 0.5TB of premium bandwidth for only $2.00/month
-Purchase additional 1TB of premium bandwidth for only $4.00/month
-Purchase additional 30GB of HD space for only $2.00/month
-Purchase additional 60GB of HD space for only $4.00/month

Otherwise you can pay a one-time fee if you prefer, which will be 3x the monthly fee.
Regards


----------



## Novacha

rsk said:


> Otherwise you can pay a one-time fee if you prefer, which will be 3x the monthly fee.


Wait, so if I wanted 2GB extra RAM on KVM, I would pay $18 once off and then only pay the $7 a month?



rsk said:


> Which IP are you testing? Some of the IPs at our network page aren't in use. It needs to be updated.


The following 2 don't seem to work:

 


> Roubaix, France [OVH]
> 
> 
> D


----------



## rsk

alterarch said:


> Wait, so if I wanted 2GB extra RAM on KVM, I would pay $18 once off and then only pay the $7 a month?


No, it clearly states that the following promotion of addons prices are for openvz



> (For openVZ (all locations) we are currently also running the following deals)


Roubaix has been retired. To ping Equinix, just ping "jumeirah.myrsk.com"

Regards


----------



## Novacha

rsk said:


> No, it clearly states that the following promotion of addons prices are for openvz


 
My mistake, I mean OpenVZ. Would that be the case for OpenVZ?


----------



## rsk

Yes, it will be the case for openvz.


----------



## ztec

Any custom price for *1024GIGDE - Germany - OpenVZ (4GB RAM) + DirectAdmin + Softaculous ?*


----------



## rsk

It will be $7/month for the vps and additional $6/month for directadmin license = $13/monthly

Regards


----------



## muhiddin

HI , got trial for KVM server ?

i want to try for 24 hour only .


----------



## Chronic

How long will you be running this promotion for? Still patiently waiting in case the 2048VZCZ plan restocks.


----------



## rsk

muhiddin said:


> HI , got trial for KVM server ? i want to try for 24 hour only .


@muhiddin - no sorry. But we do have a 7 days money back guarantee no questions asked


----------



## rsk

Chronic said:


> How long will you be running this promotion for? Still patiently waiting in case the 2048VZCZ plan restocks.




*@**Chronic*, it is a limited time promotion. Last piece has been added in stock.


----------



## libro22

I missed it! Just saw the thread today. I was hoping to try the *2048VZCZ - Czech Republic - OpenVZ* offer :|


----------



## rsk

libro22 said:


> I missed it! Just saw the thread today. I was hoping to try the *2048VZCZ - Czech Republic - OpenVZ* offer :|


*@**libro22*, I can pm you when we have more of it in stock.

Regards


----------



## libro22

rsk said:


> *@libro22*, I can pm you when we have more of it in stock.
> 
> Regards


that would be great! same promo pricing i believe?


----------



## rsk

*@**libro22*, that is right, otherwise it could be $10. I am not 100% sure yet.


----------



## realweb

Is *2048VZCZ - Czech Republic - OpenVZ still available.*


----------

